# Recipes from old board are now archived...



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

and the Archive can be viewed at the bottom of any page on the site.  Just click on archive and it will take you to the different forums we used to have - everyone has a word search feature on their computer so it is much faster to use on each page as needed.


----------



## Dove (Mar 8, 2005)

*Thank you Ms. Elf*


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Very cool!!!


----------



## marmalady (Mar 9, 2005)

wHEW!  Thought I had lost those forever, 'cause I hadn't done my 'homework'!


----------

